# IPB legal Or Not



## abhinav (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Guyz

I wanted to know how can we find i someone is using a Legal version of Invision Power Board or not.

and how can we protest against that person if he is not using the Legal one.
and a pirated one.

Is there any method to check
and also 
is there any free version available?


----------



## rajas700 (Nov 1, 2005)

U must know the software detail's throughly then only u can find that it's a pirated one.In some case's it may be easy for example windows xp u can check it online whether it's is legal or not.so it's is diffcult to find it unless u are an expert in the particular software.And i dont feel no software avaliable one if so it may find only one type of program dose it legal or not..


----------



## mail2and (Nov 1, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> U must know the software detail's throughly then only u can find that it's a pirated one.In some case's it may be easy for example windows xp u can check it online whether it's is legal or not.so it's is diffcult to find it unless u are an expert in the particular software.And i dont feel no software avaliable one if so it may find only one type of program dose it legal or not..



Firstly, rajas you are spamming here...


@abhinav.. go to the admin panel and check the links back to ipb... if the links are proper and they lead to the ipb site.. then yes, it is a legal copy. But, 2 people sharing a single legal copy is also considered illegal.

The last un-restricted free version of ipb was 2.0.0. If you have it, then you can use it freely.


----------



## Deep (Nov 1, 2005)

rajas700 said:
			
		

> U must know the software detail's throughly then only u can find that it's a pirated one.In some case's it may be easy for example windows xp u can check it online whether it's is legal or not.so it's is diffcult to find it unless u are an expert in the particular software.And i dont feel no software avaliable one if so it may find only one type of program dose it legal or not..



IF I SEE YOU SPAMMING AGAIN WITH YOUR *USELESS* ADVICE AND POSTS THEN I WILL BAN YOU 101%


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 1, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> The last un-restricted free version of ipb was 2.0.0. If you have it, then you can use it freely.


That was for a "limited period" only. IPB made that paid within hours, all those who downloaded in that time, got un-restricted free version of IPB was 2.0.0. 

Still I am confused Anand 
Deep say if I am correct or not.


----------



## Deep (Nov 1, 2005)

No, I think free version was out there for quite sometime and then they made it paid from 2.0.1

Regards,
Deep


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah whatever.. so they changed the version.. 
So 2.0.0 was available for a few hours till changed to 2.0.1. And that (2.0.0) was un-restricted version.


----------



## Deep (Nov 1, 2005)

It was available for few days I suppose..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 1, 2005)

Ohh.. are you sure? I think I read somewhere at Neowin that it was available for a few hours.. around 16-18 hrs. But I was not sure abt the 2.0.0/2.0.1 and now thats cleared :d 


Anand, I told you naa?


----------



## srijit (Nov 2, 2005)

@mail2and : if i am a regular user at a site suspected of running a nulled version of IPB, i am not gonna get access to the admin panel, am I?
usually if properly registered, it will say at the bottom of the site _registered to so and so_.
other than that, it can be difficult. remember a registered owner may have removed that link so you cant be sure.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 2, 2005)

srijit said:
			
		

> @mail2and : if i am a regular user at a site suspected of running a nulled version of IPB, i am not gonna get access to the admin panel, am I?
> usually if properly registered, it will say at the bottom of the site _registered to so and so_.
> other than that, it can be difficult. remember a registered owner may have removed that link so you cant be sure.



hehe.. even nulled versions mention that it is registered to so and so.

the usual way of identifying a nulled blog is link-backs to IPB at various places in the "user" control panel and even at the bottom of the board..


----------



## mail2and (Nov 2, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Ohh.. are you sure? I think I read somewhere at Neowin that it was available for a few hours.. around 16-18 hrs. But I was not sure abt the 2.0.0/2.0.1 and now thats cleared :d
> 
> 
> Anand, I told you naa?



grudgy that is what I have been telling you..

2.0.1 was NEVER free... it was paid right from the start...

2.0.0 was free for a few days....


----------



## srijit (Nov 3, 2005)

are you sure that nulled version displays reg info? cos i cudnt find any links at the bottom of the page. although i didnt check the user CP, the admin CP is offlimits so no probs there. 
disclaimer: dont ask me for it. am just testing the admin cp and will delete it afterwards


----------



## theraven (Nov 3, 2005)

u have to set the reg info in the ACP
then it displays, yes


----------



## abhinav (Nov 3, 2005)

Well is it that if its original then it has copyrights notice like:

 Invision Power Board  v2.1.1 Â© 2005  IPS, Inc.
Licensed to: Someone


is it the right way of judging.


----------



## mail2and (Nov 3, 2005)

no.. as I said before even nulled versions show the "Registered To" tag... the correct way to jusge is to check links on the site which lead to IPS website. If those links are ok and lead to the IPS site, the version of IPB is more likely to be legit.


----------



## abhinav (Nov 3, 2005)

You mean:
Invision Power Board  v2.1.1 Â© 2005  IPS, Inc.

linked with invisionboard.com

Right?


----------



## mail2and (Nov 3, 2005)

yes... but a person may pay for copyright removal too.. in such a case.. it is next to impossible to know whether it is legal or not.. contact ipb and ask if you have any doubt abt any board


----------

